# Name that car !!



## skiprat (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok petrol heads, just for fun see how many of these cars you can ID. :biggrin:

My brother and his business partner buy, fix and sell old cars here in the UK. I stopped off at their barn today on my way to a job and took these pics. I think they have about 60 old classics ( mostly Yank Tanks :tongue: ) but also a couple of European models. 

See how many you can get correct. I'll get my brother to confirm the list and give you the answers tomorrow.

FYI, my favourite is the white supertanker !!:biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (Apr 16, 2013)

Buick Riv. Dodge Charger 57 Bird Lincoln Capri or Contential 
Chrysler 300 50-60 Bird E type Jag Big Buick might be Riviera definitely a GM Tank might be a GS. Missed the one 3rd from end with disappearing head lights might be a Porche of some type


----------



## healeydays (Apr 16, 2013)

Riviera
Ugly year Charger
Tbird
Continental
Continental
Chrysler 300
Tbird
Ferrari 400i
Jag XKE 2+2
Caddy


----------



## monark88 (Apr 16, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Riviera
> Ugly year Charger
> Tbird
> Continental
> ...



Last one is a Riviera


----------



## tbroye (Apr 16, 2013)

I still think the last one is one of the Buick Tanks but it could be Caddy. So many the later year GM cars used the same body some time it is hard to tell. Looking closer I do see the prancing horse and the emblem behind the tire.  The Chrysler 300 could have had a real Hemi or the Big Block 440 with dual 4 barrels depending on the real, can't remember been to long ago.


----------



## healeydays (Apr 16, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Riviera
> Ugly year Charger
> Tbird
> Continental
> ...



Guys,  I stand corrected, If you look at the Jaguar picture, you will see the rear of the last car and it is a big boat Riviera.

for Xtra credit, I like the BMW 2002 next to the Jag


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought I could guess, but the steering wheels are on the wrong side which is confusing me.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 16, 2013)

looks like the little porsche behind the 57 Tbird too. 914 I think it was.

And Tom, mistaking a Ferrari for a porsche??????


----------



## skiprat (Apr 16, 2013)

You guys are good, but not perfect, if I'm not mistaken.
So to make it a little more fun, I'll send a prize ( custom pen) to the most accurate answers (make, model, year )and you may get points for naming adjacent cars.
Have fun


----------



## peterborough66 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok heres my Guess
1) 69 Buick Riviera
2) 72 Dodge Charger
3) 57 Thunderbird
4) late 50's Lincoln
5) Chrysler 300, 62 I think
6) 66 Thunderbird
7) Rover, I think, late 70's early 80's BMW2002
8) Mid to Late 60's Jaguar XKE, looks like a late model Buick Riviera or Cadillac Biaritz behind this Jag
9) Mid to LAte 70's Caddilac with a 71 or 72 Mustang Behind uit


----------



## peterborough66 (Apr 16, 2013)

Behind what I think is a Rover is a BMW 2002, could be early 80's?


----------



## peterborough66 (Apr 16, 2013)

71 or 72 Mustang behind the Caddy in the last picture


----------



## Pete275 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok here are my answers:
1) 1963Buick Riviera
2)1972 Dodge Charger
3)1957 Ford Thunderbird
4)1958 Lincoln Continental


----------



## skiprat (Apr 16, 2013)

peterborough66 said:


> Behind what I think is a Rover is a BMW 2002, could be early 80's?



You lose 2500 points for even thinking there may be a Rover in there!!!!


----------



## Pete275 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok Let me try this again and keep the big fingers on the proper keys!

1)1963 Buick Riviera
2)1972Dodge Charger
3)1957 Ford Thunderbird
4)1958 Lincoln Continental
5)1958 Lincoln Continental Again
6)1962 Chrysler 300
7)1966 Ford Thunderbird
8)1983 Ferrari 400i
9)1971 Jaguar XKE
10)1977 Buick Riviera


----------



## healeydays (Apr 16, 2013)

Go ahead guys,  I gave you a good start...


----------



## healeydays (Apr 16, 2013)

skiprat said:


> peterborough66 said:
> 
> 
> > Behind what I think is a Rover is a BMW 2002, could be early 80's?
> ...



Let him think it's a Rover.  You and I know better...

How many 2002s has he got in that warehouse?  I think I count 2 whites...


Guys,  Don't forget the Harley.  Look for clues is the 57 Tbird picture...


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Apr 16, 2013)

monark88 said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Riviera
> ...



it is either a Riv but I think it has more lines to be Pontiac Catalina or Bonnieville say '74 perhaps?

Picture #7 looks more like the Dino.


----------



## OOPS (Apr 16, 2013)

Leave it to Skiprat to get our minds all buzzing.  Where's the aspirin?  


Thanks for the fun, Skip.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 16, 2013)

No fair, I can't cheat. My gear head employee doesn't work today. I realized I was off to a bad start when I thought the first one was a Ford Galaxy. :redface:


----------



## BlackPearl (Apr 16, 2013)

I had a Porsche like the one next to the Red T Bird back in the day. 

Many Many days ago.

It worries me that I can see the R in the Oval on the green Riviera looking at the Jag, but can not find the 1/2" gouge on the workbench.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 16, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Let him think it's a Rover. You and I know better...
> 
> How many 2002s has he got in that warehouse? I think I count 2 whites...
> 
> ...


 
Mike, you have eyes like an eagle !!!  Yes, there are 2 white 2002's in there. My brother is a nut over BM's. He has a 630 that I would sell my kids for!! He was spraying the bike bike parts when I arrived but I didn't ask what they were. 

There was a seriously ugly white Aston Martin Lagonda in the driveway that they have JUST imported back from LA and although it has no rust, the touch control electronic buttons are mostly shot. Man, I have never seen one up close but the quality of the build is absolute crap !!!
I was seriously dissapointed!!! I had the same dissapointment once I saw my first Lambo Countach !! :frown: The blue Buick Riviera from the same import batch is 100% mint!! I love it, and it sounds amazing!!

Keep with the guesses guys. :biggrin:


----------



## terryf (Apr 16, 2013)

Heres my list

 1. 1963 Buick Riviera
  2. 1972 Dodge Charger
  3. 1957 Ford Thunderbird (confusing as the 57's spare wheel was mounted inside the trunk, 56 was external)
  4. 1958 Lincoln Continental Mark iii
  5. 1962 Chrsyler 300H
  6. 1964 Ford Thunderbird
  7. 1981 Ferrari 400i
  8. 1967 Jaguar XKE 2+2 Series 1.5 
  9. 1970 Buick Riviera


----------



## papaturner (Apr 16, 2013)

skiprat said:


> You guys are good, but not perfect, if I'm not mistaken.
> So to make it a little more fun, I'll send a prize ( custom pen) to the most accurate answers (make, model, year )and you may get points for naming adjacent cars.
> Have fun



Sucks...........I knew I should have paid more attention growing up


----------



## JustmeinMS (Apr 16, 2013)

1. '60 Buick Riviera
2. '69 Dodge Charger
3. '57 T-Bird
4. '60 Lincoln Continental
5. '60 Lincoln Continental
6. '61 Chrysler 300
7. '66 T-Bird
8. '75 Ferrari 308 GT4
9. '60 Jaguar XKE
10. '73 Buick Riviera


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Apr 16, 2013)

# 9 is a Pontiac not a Buick... I will stake my life on it


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 16, 2013)

1. 62 Riveria
2. 72 Charger
3. 57 T -Bird
4. 59 Lincoln 
5. 59 Lincoln
6. 62 Chrysler
7. 65 T Bird
8. 74 Ferarri
9.61 Jag XKE ( the great Lucas Letdown- a daylight only driver)
10. 73 Buick Riveria Broham ( the car you request when you drink too much beer----Buuuiick, Broooham). This one ugly land yacht!


----------



## alphageek (Apr 16, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> 10. 73 Buick Riveria Broham ( the car you request when you drink too much beer----Buuuiick, Broooham). This one ugly land yacht!



Not making a guess... But man I have to agree on the ugly land yacht.  My first car (used) was an Electra... Take this thing and add 15 inches to it.   Definately a boat - and I have no idea why anyone would collect/fix/want one in todays world (especially if it has the 455 gas inhaler under the hood like mine did!)


----------



## JustmeinMS (Apr 16, 2013)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> # 9 is a Pontiac not a Buick... I will stake my life on it



Better take a look at these before you lose your life. :biggrin:

73 Buick Riviera

73 Buick Riviera 2

73 Buick Riviera 3


----------



## healeydays (Apr 16, 2013)

Displaced Canadian said:


> No fair, I can't cheat. My gear head employee doesn't work today. I realized I was off to a bad start when I thought the first one was a Ford Galaxy. :redface:



I know the Canadian version of some of our cars can be a little different, but Ford Galaxy???


----------



## BSea (Apr 16, 2013)

This is too easy.

1.  A blue car
2.  Another blue car
3.  A red car
4.  A white car
5.  Another white car
6.  Another red car
7.  A gold car  (might be beige)
8.  Another blue car
9.  A black car
10. A Green Car

On the serious side, I did know the 3rd one.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey Dean, that 455 CI engine in the big Buicks sounded like a commode flushing when the 4 bbl carb opened up. Those things got about 2.6 gallons per flush .... I mean, per mile.


----------



## knowltoh (Apr 16, 2013)

Always wanted a Riviera boat tail  Last picture?


----------



## alphageek (Apr 16, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> Hey Dean, that 455 CI engine in the big Buicks sounded like a commode flushing when the 4 bbl carb opened up. Those things got about 2.6 gallons per flush .... I mean, per mile.



Yep... I know... The back barrels of the carb on my car were HUGE!  I used to swear it took the pumps longer to put gas back in the tank.


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 16, 2013)

Getting here kind of late, but i'll throw my entry in.

63 buick riviera
72 dodge charger
57 ford thunderchicken (T-Bird for you guys on the other side of the pond:wink
58 lincioln continental
62 chrysler 300h
65 ford thunderchicken
83 ferrari 400i
72 jaguar buxton
73 buick riviera


----------



## skiprat (Apr 17, 2013)

You guys are good and really know your cars. 

BUT there isn't a 100% correct answer yet 

My brother is checking the log books right now and I'll post the list later.
Last chance if you want to change your guesses

Good luck!!


----------



## terryf (Apr 17, 2013)

skiprat said:


> You guys are good and really know your cars.
> 
> BUT there isn't a 100% correct answer yet
> 
> ...



What makes you think they're guesses?? :tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Apr 17, 2013)

terryf said:


> What makes you think they're guesses?? :tongue:


 
Cos some of them are wrong and assumptions have been made. :wink::biggrin:


Well actually Terry, your 'answers' were the most surprising !!  I honestly never expected anyone from the bush to even know half those USA cars. :tongue: 

The main errors were in the Ferrari and the Jag. The clues are in both the number plates:wink:

I'll post what the log books say shortly, but my WiFi signal keeps coming and going and I may be delayed.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 17, 2013)

OK, here is the list from the log books and other paperwork with those cars. :biggrin:

1. 1964 Buick Riviera 465 Wildcat
2. 1972 Dodge Charger 383 ( Same engine as Jensen Interceptor, not Hemi)
3. 1957 Ford T'bird
4. 1958 Lincoln Continental Mark 3 drophead
5. 1964 Chrysler 300H 
6. 1966 Ford T'bird 428
7. 1973 Ferrari 400 RHD 6 Twin Choke Side Draught Carbs
8. 1971 Jaguar 2+2 Lister 5.8L with 6 twin Dellortos
9. 1972 Buick Riviera Grand Sport Stage 1

I'm not sure on the fairest way to pick the closest and I'm open to your suggestions on who is the winner:biggrin:.


----------



## healeydays (Apr 17, 2013)

skiprat said:


> terryf said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think they're guesses?? :tongue:
> ...



I had the Ferrari and Jag.  400i is the injected version of the 400 (probably only way the car could get in the states...)


----------



## terryf (Apr 18, 2013)

skiprat said:


> .... I honestly never expected anyone from the bush.....



I'm insulted!! :biggrin:

Actually my father used to love these types of cars and used to work on them back in his day as a hobby. When he left this ****ty world and I cleaned up his shop, I tossed away a whole lot of spares for various old cars including fuel lines, spare headlights, indicator units and numerous badges and other goodies. If I dig hard enough I might even find some of the repair manuals.

This was fun, thanks Skip!!


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Apr 18, 2013)

JustmeinMS said:


> Holz Mechaniker said:
> 
> 
> > # 9 is a Pontiac not a Buick... I will stake my life on it
> ...




Well if ye look upon this beastie You can perhaps see how I was confused
I once owned one, along with 64 Buick Electra 225  I miss that old girl, she had a Wildcat plant under the hood/bonnet got 16 mpg highway provided I put a full tank of high test fuel and two cans of 104 octane booster and 2 bottles of lead substitute  all for $40.... today it would be $125 just to fill it up Nonetheless she won me plenty of cash when one could go cruising the ave...


----------



## BradG (Apr 18, 2013)

can I win the charger instead? :biggrin:


----------



## healeydays (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll take the 2002s and the bubbletop jag


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 18, 2013)

Did anyone ID the silver car parked in front of the Lincoln and Chrysler?


----------



## terryf (Apr 18, 2013)

skiprat said:


> OK, here is the list from the log books and other paperwork with those cars. :biggrin:
> 
> 1. 1964 Buick Riviera 465 Wildcat
> 2. 1972 Dodge Charger 383 ( Same engine as Jensen Interceptor, not Hemi)
> ...



How about picking the three closest and doing a random draw?


----------



## healeydays (Apr 19, 2013)

So, was there a winner?


----------



## skiprat (Apr 20, 2013)

healeydays said:


> So, was there a winner?



Yes!!! 
Apologies for the delay but I've been stuck at work 

I put numbers to ALL of the entries and got my wife to chose two random numbers  

Healeydays and Terryf were drawn. I've PM'd you both for your addresses.

Thanks for playing along.  Next time will be a lot more difficult !!!


----------



## terryf (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the fun Steven :biggrin:



skiprat said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > So, was there a winner?
> ...


----------



## Pete275 (Apr 20, 2013)

No offense Steven but I think the Chrysler 300 is actually a 1962 model. When I search pics of the 1964 the headlights are horizontal not vertical. This really doesn't change the winners, although technically this might give Terry the edge. I hope someone will correct me if I'm wrong on this. By the way this was fun as are most of your posts.

Wayne


----------



## terryf (Apr 20, 2013)

Pete275 said:


> No offense Steven but I think the Chrysler 300 is actually a 1962 model. When I search pics of the 1964 the headlights are horizontal not vertical. This really doesn't change the winners, although technically this might give Terry the edge. I hope someone will correct me if I'm wrong on this. By the way this was fun as are most of your posts.
> 
> Wayne



lol - its all in good fun

but..... (hehe) the 400 was only introduced in 1976 and the Chrysler, if its a 300H, could only have been produced in 1962 - the 64's were designated 300K  

I would, however, like to see a few more pics of the 57 TBird - that external spare wheel carrier from the 56 is intriguing to say the least.


----------



## healeydays (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow,  I got home today and in the mail I got a package from Steven in Wales for the name the car contest and it simply beautiful.

Thanks again Skip, can you tell us about this segmented pen?

Mike B


----------



## skiprat (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow Mike !! The postman must have ran all the way, that was really a quick delivery!!  You are most welcome and I'm glad you like it!! :biggrin: I hope Terry gets his soon too. Both sent on the same day. 

Yours was made a few months ago and was one of my early segments using this method. Here's the original thread. :wink:


----------



## terryf (Apr 27, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Wow,  I got home today and in the mail I got a package from Steven in Wales for the name the car contest and it simply beautiful.
> 
> Thanks again Skip, can you tell us about this segmented pen?
> 
> Mike B



Very cool, you are now the envy of the forum :wink:

I am actually very fortunate to have already received a pen from Steven about a year ago and what a beaut!






Can't wait to see what arrives in the mail resent:thanks Steven, in anticipation.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 27, 2013)

Lost track of this thread.  Brought back some great memories.  My best friend in High school had a 65 buick wildcat with a 455. 8 miles to the gallon running 25 or a hundred. coming back from Jersey one night across the Deleware bridge, hit 145 before we topped the bridge Linda Ronstadt on the radio.....


----------



## skiprat (Apr 27, 2013)

Terry, I'd almost forgotten that pen. I hope you still use it. I asked Constant to make me a batch of ten of those custom SA Rugby blanks and he made all of them to fit on a Sierra kit. I don't think any of them ended up on Sierras though. :biggrin:  I originally made that for one of my lads, but it was too big for him and he eventually got a smaller one. 
I'm interested to see how long this new one takes to get to you. It IS in SA though, cos I checked the tracking. :biggrin:
Cheers:wink:


----------



## terryf (Apr 27, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Terry, I'd almost forgotten that pen. I hope you still use it. I asked Constant to make me a batch of ten of those custom SA Rugby blanks and he made all of them to fit on a Sierra kit. I don't think any of them ended up on Sierras though. :biggrin:  I originally made that for one of my lads, but it was too big for him and he eventually got a smaller one.
> I'm interested to see how long this new one takes to get to you. It IS in SA though, cos I checked the tracking. :biggrin:
> Cheers:wink:



Not a user Steven, its tucked away safely only venturing out now again to brag with :biggrin:

I see Constant made one with a Sierra - search Photos for springbokke 

Thanks again mate.


----------



## terryf (May 10, 2013)

My pen arrived a few days ago. What a beauty!






Big thanks to Steven - the photo doesn't nearly do it the justice it deserves :biggrin:


I didn't re-take this photo - I just linked to his gallery 
Steven I'll let you know whether the CA prevents the brass from dulling. 

(in about a year :biggrin


----------

